# Cracking sound, what could it be?



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey everyone !
Ive noticed a cracking sound Celia makes when she gets up from laying down and in other activities. I took her to the vet awhile ago cause she used tobe in horrible pain in her right shoulder and i also mentioned the cracking. They said it was just a ton tendon in her shoulder and they gave us anti infammitory meds. Her shoulder doesnt pain her that much anymore (though once in awhile she will yelp if we are playing but this doesnt happen too often). Could it be her joints? The vet said her hips and elbows were moving wonderfully, and I have her on some hip + joint meds just in case and for preventitve measures. Is it just nothing or is it somthing? I dont wanna have to break my wallet and go to the vet again to get it checked if its nothing, but if its somthing i deff will. She just turned 1 btw if that helps at all. I just dont feel like a 1 year olds joints would already be cracking.

Edit: I forgot to add, she laggs behindon walks once in while, but i think that may be due to the heat.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

My almost 9 year old GS Kaos has bad hips. He has the exact same sound. It sounds like cracking your knuckles. You hear it when he jumps off the sofa. My vet said it was from bone on bone. His range of motion isn't very good.....

Kaos had stem cell done on his hips 6 or 7 weeks ago. The cracking sound is almost gone. But there has only been minimal improvement in his hips. He still goes up steps one at a time. Always using the same left hind leg at the 1st one up a step....

You should also be able to hear the cracking when the vet manipulates your dogs hind legs....

(edit) Thats how I 1st discovered Kaos had hip problems (around 5 and a half). He would lag on walks. I thought it was just the heat. Then one time I noticed a limp. Had the x rays done and it was confirmed....


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Fade2Black said:


> My almost 9 year old GS Kaos has bad hips. He has the exact same sound. It sounds like cracking your knuckles. You hear it when he jumps off the sofa. My vet said it was from bone on bone. His range of motion isn't very good.....
> 
> Kaos had stem cell done on his hips 6 or 7 weeks ago. The cracking sound is almost gone. But there has only been minimal improvement in his hips. He still goes up steps one at a time. Always using the same left hind leg at the 1st one up a step....
> 
> ...


ok thanks alot! Celia only has it in her front right arm. it could be her elbow, but my vet said it was fine. I should get some x-rays done


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Get x-rays done. Even though the vet thinks her hips/elbows are fine, only x-rays will definitely answer that question. It will let you know for sure that hips/elbows are actually healthy.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

indeed! She seems to move beautifully, just soetimes when its hot she will lag and you can hear that crackingnoise. i will deff get some xrays done. thank you everyone!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad you are getting the x-rays done. My female GSD mix has severe HD and moderate elbow dysplasia. She used to make a lot of cracking sounds too, and we changed her joint supplements (now she is on two different ones) and that has helped a lot. We hardly every hear that sound any more.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> Glad you are getting the x-rays done. My female GSD mix has severe HD and moderate elbow dysplasia. She used to make a lot of cracking sounds too, and we changed her joint supplements (now she is on two different ones) and that has helped a lot. We hardly every hear that sound any more.


i have her on suppliments, im just getting really paranoid. There is no swelling and she doesnt walk funny or limp. its just the popping. like i said she does lag on walks, but that only if its hot out and if its around the nhood. but if im at th park she pulls like crazy. She doesnt move any differently, nopain is seen (anymore atleast, she used to yelp and like i said, we took her to the vet for this and it was a pulled tendon) it just seems to concern me. Like i said i am going to get xrays done when i get the cash. I saw her do a "frog sit" today, does that automatically mean she has hip problems?! She doesnt waddle, bunny hop, or have pain. She always is excited for walks too! im getting paranoid XD


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

edit to that last post: She only sits frog-legged when she goes from a down to a sit. (it wouldnt let me edit it)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have also heard people say that they hear popping sounds and their dog's joints are fine. I hope the x-rays show nothing to worry about!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I see your dog is very young, so exrays are important to see whats going on. Apache's hind end creaks a lot and has for a long time. He's 9-1/2, when he was 2 OFA rated him with mild HD, one of the sockets are odd shaped. By looking at him you would never ever think he feels any pain. It wasn't until I started seeing my new vet about 1-1/2 yrs ago that she said he has artritis really bad. He is on Dasuquin and Carpofen for pain. I have definately slowed the pace with the 2 older dogs, we just go for our daily walk to keep them moving. Just like the commercial "a body in motion stays in motion". It's really important with arthritis to keep moving.
Good luck


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dog Nikon is 3 years old and he pops/cracks all the time when he walks. In his case it is caused by an odd arrangement of bone spurs and ligaments where his spine meets his pelvis. He has a condition called TVS with APA (transitional vertebrae segments with asymmetrical pelvic attachment). No supplements, chiro, or any medical intervention can fix this, it's just how his bones grew.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Well im sure hoping that it is nothing to worry about! Will get them no matter what. A vet told us when she was a puppy to feed her adult dog food to prevent or lessen the chance of this stuff happening, but the genes probably beat us. She has also been on suppliments.


----------

